# Clausing 4803 Backlash



## Enderw88 (Oct 7, 2016)

I inspected a 4803 last night and agreed to buy it. The ways feel good but the backlash in the crossslide and compounds was a bit more than I liked. When properly adjusted with good lead screw nuts what backlash should I expect?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Enderw88 (Oct 7, 2016)

I found another thread anout a 111 and some said .010 backlash on the crossslide would be normal. I will adjust/repair to that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 7, 2016)

You can adjust until it starts getting too tight to turn comfortably, then back off just until it turns freely.  Too tight will increase wear .  There is no magic number and your results will depend on how much wear the parts have.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 8, 2016)

I would agree that around 0.010" backlash in the cross feed is typical of a properly adjusted machine that has a few hundred hours on it.  Even if you adjust the feed screw end float to near zero (if it is adjustable), there must be running clearance between even a new feed screw and nut.  Plus another small source or backlash is the way in which the cross feed nut is attached to the cross slide.

FWIW, it appears that the 4800 Series with serial numbers below 16272 are not adjustable.


----------



## Enderw88 (Oct 8, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> FWIW, it appears that the 4800 Series with serial numbers below 16272 are not adjustable.



Well mine is in the 9000's,  maybe this will be the excuse I need for a DRO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

